# You might be eating halal meat?



## BGF (Apr 6, 2018)

I saw this in my news feed this morning and thought it interesting enough to share. The article basically states that some meat producers (largely lamb) are preparing meat in accordance with Islamic law.

https://www.npr.org/sections/thesal...ght-be-eating-halal-meat-and-not-even-know-it

Of course, I'm immediately reminded of Paul's words in 1 Corinthians 10:25-30


> “All things are lawful,” but not all things are helpful. “All things are lawful,” but not all things build up. Let no one seek his own good, but the good of his neighbor. Eat whatever is sold in the meat market without raising any question on the ground of conscience. For “the earth is the Lord’s, and the fullness thereof.” If one of the unbelievers invites you to dinner and you are disposed to go, eat whatever is set before you without raising any question on the ground of conscience. But if someone says to you, “This has been offered in sacrifice,” then do not eat it, for the sake of the one who informed you, and for the sake of conscience—I do not mean your conscience, but his. For why should my liberty be determined by someone else’s conscience? If I partake with thankfulness, why am I denounced because of that for which I give thanks?



By the way, I share this as a matter of interest, not conscience. Eat what you please.


----------



## Edward (Apr 6, 2018)

You could always wrap it in bacon. Or just switch to pork entirely.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 6, 2018)

The best cure for the Islamicization of the world is bacon-wrapped everything!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## earl40 (Apr 6, 2018)

Some people sail ships that have been "blessed"...just saying that superstitions don't always run in false religions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Apr 6, 2018)

An imam's blessing wouldn't put me off eating lamb or chicken wings, but one does wonder why this even has to happen.


----------



## BGF (Apr 6, 2018)

Tom Hart said:


> An imam's blessing wouldn't put me off eating lamb or chicken wings, but one does wonder why this even has to happen.


According to the article, to accommodate the increasing Muslim population.


----------



## Tom Hart (Apr 6, 2018)

BGF said:


> According to the article, to accommodate the increasing Muslim population.



Exactly. And why must we (or at least our slaughterhouses) accommodate?

And another question, do they at least put a label on the meat to show that it's halal, and what that entails? I would think that some customers might like to know it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 6, 2018)

Tom Hart said:


> Exactly. And why must we (or at least our slaughterhouses) accommodate?


I would think that they just do it so that they can sell their meat to the Muslims. In other words, it's not about accommodating them so much as capitalizing on them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Apr 6, 2018)

TylerRay said:


> I would think that they just do so that they can sell their meat to the Muslims. In other words, it's not about accommodating them so much as capitalizing on them.



Makes sense.


----------



## BGF (Apr 6, 2018)

TylerRay said:


> I would think that they just do it so that they can sell their meat to the Muslims. In other words, it's not about accommodating them so much as capitalizing on them.


Yep, purely for economic reasons. Maybe political reasons as well, but that too is subservient to revenue.


----------



## Edward (Apr 6, 2018)

Tom Hart said:


> An imam's blessing wouldn't put me off eating lamb or chicken wings, but one does wonder why this even has to happen.



Same reason most manufacturers of processed food pay to put a kosher stamp on it, although a tiny percentage of folks in this country even bother to keep kosher. 

Shakedown rackets are profitable.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 6, 2018)

There was a restaurant where my sister lives in Canada who was serving halal meat. People boycott the place and they changed their ways lol.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Apr 6, 2018)

Pergamum said:


> The best cure for the Islamicization of the world is bacon-wrapped everything!



It's the best cure for everything!


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 6, 2018)

General Pershing had a practical use for pigs.


----------



## iainduguid (Apr 7, 2018)

Pergamum said:


> General Pershing had a practical use for pigs.


That's an urban legend. See here:
https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/general-pershing-stop-islamic-terrorists/


----------



## Edward (Apr 7, 2018)

iainduguid said:


> See here:



Use Snopes with your eyes open. It's a site with a left wing agenda run by someone with questionable moral values.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 7, 2018)

Pergamum said:


> The best cure for the Islamicization of the world is bacon-wrapped everything!


Speaking of which, a few years ago I was skiing in and stayed in the highest incorporate city in the US and there is a restaurant that serves only bacon wrapped filet mignons. There was a Muslim family I remember on the slopes who dined at the same time. Mind you this place plasters everywhere that its all they do. They ate it all and then complained and ranted and kept ranting and were just then told to leave. Interesting tid bit. They are hypocritical and then blame the infidels.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 7, 2018)

iainduguid said:


> That's an urban legend. See here:
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/general-pershing-stop-islamic-terrorists/


Nope. Not an urban legend. It is well-established that General Pershing buried dead Moro fighters alongside pig carcasses. 

Most would probably call it a war crime now, and also call several one-sided battles in that war massacres, but the Moro had slavery and women-stealing and used women as human shields.The Moros traditionally practiced slavery, slave-raiding, tribal warfare, and frequent robbery of conquered tribes. The fine book "Swish of the Kris" records, "He ruled with cruelty in a sternly disputed domain. Piracy was his profession. Murder and rapine were his lighter amusement. Nicolo Conti speaks of him in 1430: "The inhabitants of Java and Sumatra exceed every other person in cruelty. They regard killing a man as a mere jest; nor is any punishment allotted to such a deed. If anyone purchase a new sword and wish to try it, he will thrust it into the breast of the first person he meets. The passers-by examine the wound, and praise the skill of the person who inflicted it, if he thrust in the blade direct."

They were bad folks and the world was better without them.


----------



## ReformedChristian (May 10, 2018)

If it causes one to stumble then to take Paul's view don't eat it. This is where Romans 14 comes into practice and I would also refer to Jesus' words in Mark 7.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 12, 2018)

Whatever it is that I’m eating... it sure is tasty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BGF (May 12, 2018)

SolaScriptura said:


> Whatever it is that I’m eating... it sure is tasty!


Enjoy with a clear conscience my friend!


----------



## Ed Walsh (May 13, 2018)

earl40 said:


> Some people sail ships that have been "blessed"...just saying that superstitions don't always run in false religions.



Speaking of ships. How's this for a superstitions _coincidence_?

"Not even God himself could sink this ship.”
— Employee of the White Star Line, at the launch of the Titanic, May 31, 1911​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## earl40 (May 13, 2018)

Ed Walsh said:


> Speaking of ships. How's this for a superstitions _coincidence_?
> 
> "Not even God himself could sink this ship.”
> — Employee of the White Star Line, at the launch of the Titanic, May 31, 1911​



They must of forgot to "bless" the Titanic.


----------

